# Pay it forward redwood burl build



## Mrfish55

Recently Joe Rebuild offered up this redwood burl chunk in exchange for making something and sending him one back in return, now that I have this beauty in hand I can see I will most certainly get more than 1 or 2 items from it, especially since he also included a bunch of filler that is going to make excellent accent pieces, here is my thought, I am going to carefully cut this up in an effort to maximize the yield, post your guess in this thread as to how many "things" I can make using the redwood as the primary material, whoever comes closest to guessing will receive one of the items for FREE (after Rob picks his share) Thats it! he was kind enough to give it to me (even shipped it!) so I feel it only fair to share, here is what he sent including the extras, I am also going to incorporate some of my prized birds eye yellow cedar into the mix as well. More pics to follow, I will pick a cutoff date for the guesses sometime next week.
[attachment=18867]
[attachment=18868]
[attachment=18869]


----------



## TimR

I'll go lucky 7

I was just thinking about how you were coming with this project too...great timing on thread...if not a bit freaky.


----------



## Mrfish55

Just picked up the package this morning.


----------



## Mike1950

14


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Here's to hoping some of that prized birds eye yellow cedar gets into the return box



That only seems fair, you want it in rough form or finished and attached to the redwood coming back your way? Thinking about that, we couldn't be farther apart, this redwood when done will have travelled farther than I ever have, wonder if I can talk my wife into letting me deliver it so it doesn't get damaged in shipping


----------



## Steelart99

9 ... I dunno ... a guess


----------



## Final Strut

Dangit, I was going to say 9. I guess the more I think of it I will say 13


----------



## BarbS

I'm going to go with 5. That's a generous offer to keep it going; thanks!


----------



## healeydays

23 items will be made and every one will be a work of art...


----------



## Mrfish55

healeydays said:


> 23 items will be made and every one will be a work of art...



Never met this "Art" fellow my name is Dave, so they will be works of Dave, and 23!! I don't know about that, I want to maximize yield but they have to be big enough to see. For those who never saw the original contest thread the block as it sits is 11 1/2"x8 1/4"x3 1/2" thick.


----------



## healeydays

Mrfish55 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 items will be made and every one will be a work of art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never met this "Art" fellow my name is Dave, so they will be works of Dave, and 23!! I don't know about that, I want to maximize yield but they have to be big enough to see. For those who never saw the original contest thread the block as it sits is 11 1/2"x8 1/4"x3 1/2" thick.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, toothpicks don't count?


----------



## AXEMAN58

I like even numbers, sooo...10 of your fine items will be crafted. Can't wait to see what they are.


----------



## Sprung

I'm going to guess 11.

I've spent a fair amount of time looking at some of what everyone's made, and seeing your past projects, it'll be cool to see what all this beautiful wood becomes!


----------



## hobbit-hut

Eight is my pick if no one has that yet. Eight works of Dave sence Art was kicked to the curb. I wonder if he left any blueprints behind :wacko1:


----------



## Mrfish55

healeydays said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 items will be made and every one will be a work of art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never met this "Art" fellow my name is Dave, so they will be works of Dave, and 23!! I don't know about that, I want to maximize yield but they have to be big enough to see. For those who never saw the original contest thread the block as it sits is 11 1/2"x8 1/4"x3 1/2" thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, toothpicks don't count?
Click to expand...

Well the block has been rough cut, other than sawdust fron the bade kerf the only waste is a thin tapered piece from squaring the block, I suppose I could turn that into toothpicks but they won't count.


----------



## Wildthings

All my favorite numbers are picked so I'm going with 17 .....come on baby


----------



## Bean_counter

I will go with 6...


----------



## scrimman

Its gonna be 23, but that's already been picked. So, I'll go 32..........


----------



## Mrfish55

Teaser shots of todays progress, block has been cut, lots of sanding and started to apply lacquer to inside surfaces, any more guesses for how many somethings I'm going to get out of this block? so far looking like more than 2 for sure


----------



## DKMD

Nine? Give or take another 6.385?


----------



## Mrfish55

Yes I know, its not the redwood, but theres a pretty good chance the lid for it will be, can't show any of the others as we still have a guessing game going, in case you cant tell, I never throw away even the smallest of the yellow cedar bits.
[attachment=18951]


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, its not the redwood, but theres a pretty good chance the lid for it will be, can't show any of the others as we still have a guessing game going, in case you cant tell, I never throw away even the smallest of the yellow cedar bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not either yowza that cedar is pretty.
Click to expand...


Wait till you see the blank I picked for your pen, straight from the secret reserve stash.


----------



## Mrfish55

Well no assembly on the redwood, that was some seriously dry and thirsty wood, 15 coats of lacquer, probably get in another three this evening and then I'm back to work so no more progress till next weekend.
[attachment=19057]
I did get another yellow cedar box glued up, due to the resins in the wood I use G2 epoxy which is slow to cure and is slippery so extra clamps if you please, 9 of them on a 4x4x7" box, this one is looking like it's going to be real nice.
[attachment=19058]


----------



## healeydays

Mrfish55 said:


> Teaser shots of todays progress, block has been cut, lots of sanding and started to apply lacquer to inside surfaces, any more guesses for how many somethings I'm going to get out of this block? so far looking like more than 2 for sure


Oh come on, easily enough for the 23 pieces...


----------



## Kevin

Not sure I understand but I will guess 50. See, I don't understand. 8^/


----------



## Mrfish55

healeydays said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser shots of todays progress, block has been cut, lots of sanding and started to apply lacquer to inside surfaces, any more guesses for how many somethings I'm going to get out of this block? so far looking like more than 2 for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, easily enough for the 23 pieces...
Click to expand...


I could probably get 23 pieces if I just cut it up and not glue anything together, mostly going to kinda turn the parts into boxes and possibly a pen or two, remember this is how many COMPLETED items with the redwood as the PRIMARY wood, as Rob was so kind as to include some real cool filler pieces I am going to try and incorporate as much as possible into as many items as I can.


----------



## Mrfish55

Kevin said:


> Not sure I understand but I will guess 50. See, I don't understand. 8^/



If it wasn't already sliced up I probably could have got 50 pens!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Not sure I understand but I will guess 50. See, I don't understand. 8^/



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: We are used to that. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## WoodLove

ill guess 19 different items....... would love some of that yellow cedar birdseye.....


----------



## Mrfish55

Its Redwood and it was from Joe Rebuild, so we shall call this the "Redwood Rebuild" series
[attachment=19390]
Assembly has begun, stay tuned for updates.


----------



## TimR

Dave, you have this whole 'suspense' thing going on...and personally, I like it!! Well played! :way2go:
You're really doing this well...and we've really only seen an initial guess of where you're heading...so, well...it's still anyone's guess! :i_dunno:


----------



## Mrfish55

The yellow cedar box out of the clamps and starting to apply finish, this is one of 8 boxes I'm working on at the same time as the redwood rebuild so I will include it here as I know how everyone loves pictures and I've been a little cheap on redwood pics. This chunk had a lot of voids that were filled with graphite epoxy, I like this one.
[attachment=19394]
[attachment=19395]


----------



## Wildthings

WOW


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Redwood and it was from Joe Rebuild, so we shall call this the "Redwood Rebuild" series
> 
> Assembly has begun, stay tuned for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make brands too?
> 
> I found a bad a$$ chunk of quilted camphor that I have a suspicion may end up in BC
Click to expand...


No brands, this was engraved on my laser. and I would loooove a chunk of quilted camhor, that little chunk you included in the box was stolen by the wife, something about memories of her grandmother, got me some big time brownie points.


----------



## Mrfish55

No synthetic stuff here, premium suede lining. Reasonable shine off those 18 coats of lacquer as well. Looks like a box in the making? I will cut off the guessing game as soon as the first completed item gets posted, should be in the next day or two.
[attachment=19519]


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No synthetic stuff here, premium suede lining. Reasonable shine off those 18 coats of lacquer as well. Looks like a box in the making? I will cut off the guessing game as soon as the first completed item gets posted, should be in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is that the last minted CA penny
Click to expand...


Nope thats our Twoonie, 2 dollar coin, for those that know how big it is you can use it to guesstimate the size of the "box" and help narrow down how many somethings I got out of that block, thus increasing the odds of getting one of the somethings for free, not that it matters for you Rob as you will be getting 1,2 or possibly more or less somethings when all is said and done anyway :wacko1:


----------



## Mrfish55

Looks like Im not the only one having fun with this, 5 pages in with over 540 views and still no "something" for anyone to see.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> I found a bad a$$ chunk of quilted camphor ....



Quilted Camphor? My bullshit meter is pegged all the way over. Got pics?

:dunno:


----------



## Kevin

:no dice. more please: Curly Camphor. Figured Camphor. Beautiful stuff for sure but not quilted IMHO.  

People are too liberal with the term quilt. No pockets or cells - no quilt.


----------



## Mrfish55

Call it whatever you want Rob, I prefer if you called it shipped (to me!)


----------



## Mrfish55

Gotta love a nice book matched miter, still needs another 6-8 coats of lacquer and then sanding and polishing, in between I will start lids, should start seeing a completed one in the next few days. Pretty sure the first one will go to Beads of Courage.
[attachment=19583]


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> It appeared a bit "stronger" in the "quilt" as a dry weathered block before I cut it but I still see quilt
> 
> What ever it is I agree with Fish



Take a picture of it and put the picture next to this and see what you think. 

[attachment=19584]

Without the closed cells, blisters, pockets whatever you want to call them, it isn't quilt. I circled just a few but this is obviously all quilt.

[attachment=19585]

Maybe I just couldn't see them in the video? Whatever the case I am a stickler about not calling something, something that it's not. It's not a rule you can call it anything you want but I can point out what I see as inaccuracies too. Hopefully I'm wrong and just cannot see the cells - I hope you have some quilted Camphor I really do!


----------



## Mrfish55

Clearly something wrong with that piece of wood, you should ship it to be for immediate disposal, I'd complain about the Jacking of the thread, but really I've not posted anything myself yet.


----------



## Kevin

Mrfish55 said:


> ... I'd complain about the Jacking of the thread,



It isn't jacked for one because it's about something being discussed in the thread, and secondly jacked threads is a woodbarter signature feature.  Heck we are just bass ackwards of other forums. We encourage you to buy sell and trade free of charge, post your website in your signature, hijack a thread heck we just ain't right.   

Seriously if someone complains about their thread being jacked and really doesn't like it we will respect the poster and remove the posts to their own thread. We aim to please.


----------



## Mrfish55

Not Jacked yet, and thanks for clearing up the definition of quilt, I'll have to kindly advise my wife that the "quilt" on the bed is really just a blanket as there is no closed cell pockets in it.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Jacked yet, and thanks for clearing up the definition of quilt, I'll have to kindly advise my wife that the "quilt" on the bed is really just a blanket as there is no closed cell pockets in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolol: I almost posted it as blanket too because it is borderline. I'll tell ya what I am going to...well you mrfish are going to solve this questionable piece of camphor. I'll send it to you and we split the spoils of your hard work. Just make sure you polish this until it quilts.
Click to expand...


 I will polish it and I will make it pop and I will call it Quilted even if I have to airbrush some quilting into it and everyone will bow to the awesomeness of quilted camphor! I think I've spent too much time in the shop with the lacquer can open! time for some fresh air.


----------



## Mrfish55

I think I've spent too much time in the shop with the lacquer can open! time for some fresh air.
[/quote]

Just wait until you get cut up this camphor 
[/quote]

Oh I know, worked with it before, I believe the oils from it is one of the ingredients in tiger balm, sure makes the shop smell nice. If it gets here in time I could use something with nice figure for lids on these boxes


----------



## Mrfish55

Well, the last of the redwood has been cut and is in the finishing stages so we have a final # of somethings nearing completion, happy to announce the winner with the correct guess for how many somethings is......................


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the last of the redwood has been cut and is in the finishing stages so we have a final # of somethings nearing completion, happy to announce the winner with the correct guess for how many somethings is.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: you are killing us MAN  MUST have more pictures More More More
Click to expand...


LOL, this afternoon, just taking the kids to the beach, enjoy a little sunshine, stay tuned.


----------



## Mrfish55

OK enough already lets get this started, first up 4 free form boxes, these are always popular with the kids, lined in red leather with cocobolo bottoms, more to come tomorrow.
[attachment=19711]
[attachment=19712]


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the last of the redwood has been cut and is in the finishing stages so we have a final # of somethings nearing completion, happy to announce the winner with the correct guess for how many somethings is.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: you are killing us MAN  MUST have more pictures More More More
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, this afternoon, just taking the kids to the beach, enjoy a little sunshine, stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BEACH?
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> Max:
> 7.9°C
> Min:
> -0.3°C :toocold:
Click to expand...


Yeah, were havin a heatwave, went and killed some trees this afternoon, need firewood for summertime camping! off to the shop, should have a couple more somethings to post later.


----------



## Catwoman

Holy Moly Roly Poly, Mrfish55! Since I'm just findin' my way around & tryin' to figure out who's who, do you sell these lovely somethin's or give them to charity auctions or reserve them for family or what? 'Cause if some of those somethin's will be available to the general public, I'm a general public!


----------



## Mrfish55

Catwoman said:


> Holy Moly Roly Poly, Mrfish55! Since I'm just findin' my way around & tryin' to figure out who's who, do you sell these lovely somethin's or give them to charity auctions or reserve them for family or what? 'Cause if some of those somethin's will be available to the general public, I'm a general public!



I sell the occasional piece but mostly give away to friends and family, wait till I'm finished this build and I'm sure I can fix you up with something, as a wood barter member you are now family


----------



## Mrfish55

Not much, kinda got sidetracked today, here is all thats left of that big ol chunk of redwood, the official scraps.
[attachment=19772]
And a Vertex click with redwood, finished in CA and polished.
[attachment=19773]
And the official count now stands at 5 somethings, stay tuned for more........maybe? possibly.........Oh theres more
[attachment=19774]


----------



## BarbS

Aww, heck! For a minute there, I thought......


----------



## Catwoman

Just Gawjus!!


----------



## Mrfish55

BarbS said:


> Aww, heck! For a minute there, I thought......



Sorry Barb, although technically if my shop was to mysteriously burn down and the rest of the something's were lost then you would be the winner (please don't come burn my shop down!) better luck next time.


----------



## healeydays

Wahoo, so 23 still has a chance?


----------



## BarbS

Mrfish55 said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, heck! For a minute there, I thought......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Barb, although technically if my shop was to mysteriously burn down and the rest of the something's were lost then you would be the winner (please don't come burn my shop down!) better luck next time.
Click to expand...


O-o-o-o, Shudder. What a heinous thought. Never.


----------



## Mrfish55

healeydays said:


> Wahoo, so 23 still has a chance?



I don't know, my wife was eying up the scraps tonight and I got one of those looks, seems she has an idea, think there might be more to come yet.


----------



## Mrfish55

Had to work today but did manage to finish these off tonight, a pair of wedge boxes, book-matched of course.
[attachment=19846]
Insides lined in red leather.
[attachment=19845]
And this brings the count to 7 somethings, more to come on the weekend, enjoy.
[attachment=19847]
The little lidded boxes were the cutouts from the wedge boxes to minimize waste.


----------



## Catwoman

Those are stunning! No wonder she's eyeing up the scraps. My imagination's going wild, & I haven't even seen your scrap wood! Maybe shawl pins, hair sticks. knitting needles or crochet hooks, tiny(er) trinket/jewelry boxes, and on & on & on!


----------



## Mike1950

Dave Beautiful work!!! They are so small-my big clunky fingers get cramps just thinking about working with those itty bitty pieces. Amazing results though- different strokes for different folks. 
PS are those little barrel hinges?


----------



## Catwoman

Oh! And maybe pendants, earrings, bracelets, a ring or two...


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> Dave Beautiful work!!! They are so small-my big clunky fingers get cramps just thinking about working with those itty bitty pieces. Amazing results though- different strokes for different folks.
> PS are those little barrel hinges?



Kids seem to love the tiny boxes, I usually get two to three from each block by reusing the cutout, these are about as small as I go, my fat fingers don't handle the small parts well either.
Yes those are little barrel hinges, a real pain to install without getting glue in the hinge rendering them useless.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to work today but did manage to finish these off tonight, a pair of wedge boxes, book-matched of course.
> 
> Insides lined in red leather.
> 
> And this brings the count to 7 somethings, more to come on the weekend, enjoy.
> 
> The little lidded boxes were the cutouts from the wedge boxes to minimize waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wife was eyeing the cut outs from the lidded boxes for earrings? At least that how my wife thinks.
> 
> You are really doing this chunk of wood justice
Click to expand...


Thanks Rob, and the best is yet to come, so far you've only seen what can be done with the scraps.


----------



## BarbS

Wow, this whole build is impressive. Rob, you sure picked the right person to share this wood with!


----------



## Mrfish55

Apologies for lack of progress, work got in the way of play and now I'm suffering with a wicked head cold, gotta love kids, go to school and lick the doorknobs and bring home lord knows what, I have a special order that needs to be finished off and I'll get back on this, lacquer could use a few more days to harden up a bit before sanding and polishing anyway.


----------



## Mrfish55

Call this #8, Executive twist in gold, added a little band of birds-eye yellow cedar.
[attachment=20208]


----------



## Mrfish55

This could get ugly, she likes the earrings so there will be multiples, each pair will count as 1 item, that being said I present something #9 dangly redwood with sparkly things that hang from your ears (or whatever floats your boat.)
[attachment=20278]


----------



## Catwoman

You know the way to a girl's heart!!


----------



## Mrfish55

Catwoman said:


> You know the way to a girl's heart!!



I guess, my wife has been wearing them all day.


----------



## Mrfish55

Had a special order that interrupted the build, headed to Japan. Ash box paduk trim, lid is reversible, maple burl on one side and laser engraved owl with the gentleman's name on the other.
[attachment=20360]
[attachment=20359]
Should have the first of the redwood boxes ready in the next few days, still polishing the finish.


----------



## Mrfish55

Somethings #10,11,12,13 two of them have matching pendants but they are not finished yet, not much left of the scraps.
[attachment=20389]
[attachment=20390]
[attachment=20391]
[attachment=20392]


----------



## ssgmeader

Mrfish55 said:


> Somethings #10,11,12,13 two of them have matching pendants but they are not finished yet, not much left of the scraps.



Ok I am formally requesting an instructional on the earings!!! LOL teach me teach me!


----------



## Mrfish55

LOL, she wants to do more but I have no more redwood scrap, when the redwood rebuild is concluded I will get a tutorial together, she intends on selling them at the local craft fair, they were pretty straight forward, you can buy the hardware at most craft shops.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings #10,11,12,13 two of them have matching pendants but they are not finished yet, not much left of the scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the cast saw dust pen to come from this. You BC guys really know how to stretch a board
Click to expand...


No sawdust for you Rob, only a premium special reserve yellow cedar blank from my secret stash, the pen kit should be here today or tomorrow, it will be sad to see this come to an end, you'll have to round up some more of that :ufw:
And let me know if there is any specific somethings you would like set aside for you, tough to keep friends and family from pinching the completed items.


----------



## Wildthings

I'm sure glad that Mrfish55 got this project. I'm having more fun watching what he has come with!!


----------



## Mrfish55

Here ya go Rob, Birds eye flaming yellow cedar, more rare than moon rocks, I only had two of these blanks now down to 1, Copper Barron Rollerball, or if you prefer I have the same kit in a fountain I can change out the tip, of course it will come in its very own special commemorative box. I wish my picture taking ability were better, this is one cool looking pen.
[attachment=20403]
[attachment=20404]
No Redwood, so does not count towards the total.


----------



## Mrfish55

Couple lousy close ups, give you a better idea of the pattern.
[attachment=20405]
[attachment=20406]


----------



## Mrfish55

Done, it's now a fountain, it will get the full meal deal in its own box as well, pictures later.


----------



## Mrfish55

Nothing exciting today, had some special order pens to get done and my wife has become addicted to the earrings, had to cut her 60 blanks to keep her happy (not redwood) She did finish off the matching pendants for the other earrings but they don't count towards the total as they are a set. Nothing till the weekend, back to work tomorrow. 
[attachment=20505]


----------



## Catwoman

Awesome! If your wife plans to sell some of the redwood sets, can I be first in line? Can I? Can I? (Of course, I understand if they're already spoken for.)


----------



## Mrfish55

Catwoman said:


> Awesome! If your wife plans to sell some of the redwood sets, can I be first in line? Can I? Can I? (Of course, I understand if they're already spoken for.)



Rob gets first pick, then the remainder will be made available to wood barter members, I'll put you on the list.


----------



## DKMD

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! If your wife plans to sell some of the redwood sets, can I be first in line? Can I? Can I? (Of course, I understand if they're already spoken for.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob gets first pick, then the remainder will be made available to wood barter members, I'll put you on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am open on this one let the lady have her choice
Click to expand...


Besides, Rob wears those hoop/plug looking things... Preferably in bright colors!


----------



## Mrfish55

Sorry for lack of updates, one of those little hick-ups life throws at you, should slowly get back in the swing of things over the next few days, got minimal shop time today and cut up some of this mystery spalted wood that was included in the package, still playing around with the combos and what will wind up where, but it is part of the build. Stay tuned.:irishjig:
[attachment=21066]
[attachment=21067]


----------



## Mrfish55

Whatever it is, I like it, if you come across any more let me know.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I like it, if you come across any more let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Holly and I got more... Oh and just wait until your see the spalted curly magnolia
Click to expand...


You had me at Oh.
Going to try and get into the shop today, goal is to have this build wrapped up in the next week or so, then you can choose your spoils and I will ship it off, never really thought this thru, its going to be a pretty big parcel heading back your way  
Did you ship that quilted camphor? can I send you some money?


----------



## Mrfish55

Sounds good, Im heading into the shop right now, one small project to finish off and then back to this for wrap up, I work next week and then took April off so I'll be on the hunt for something new to work with.


----------



## Mrfish55

Before I assemble these, do you want plain or laser enhanced Rob? I can put any image you want on yours or I can send you some random of the more popular designs, your call.
[attachment=21608]
[attachment=21609]
[attachment=21610]
[attachment=21611]
[attachment=21612]


----------



## Kevin

Those are nice Fish. Sounds like you need to make Rob a pair of crutches now too. Let me know if you need more wood for that.


----------



## Mrfish55

Kevin said:


> Those are nice Fish. Sounds like you need to make Rob a pair of crutches now too. Let me know if you need more wood for that.



I feel his pain, had a ladder kick out on me doing christmas lights one time, landed flat on my back, couldn't breathe or move for what seemed like ages, was one of my more epic wipeouts. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mrfish55

Heal up fast, going to need some wood soon, e-mail the images you want me to use and I'll take care of it, I know slippery floors, worst I've encountered yet is FBE sawdust on my shop floor, OMFG just about killed myself, I actually sprayed the floor with super77 to give me some grip back!


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> How big of a piece do you need for a couple boxes or just box tops? I have this curly b&w ebony but there ain't no way I can allow myself to part with the entire piece. The camphor is already waiting to be boxed and shipped. I am meeting with my favorite wood horder for a trade session tomorrow too. The same guy I got the redwood and ebony from.



For the multi piece top I can get away with as small as 3-5/8" square and 1/4" thick (that is what I have pictured), if you can squeeze a 5x5x1" piece I can work wonders with that, if you want it turned into a box my standby is 2 1/4" wide 8" long and 1" thick per box.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Any image I want huh? Well that is just too good to pass on. Give me a couple days to work on something. I love the Koi but may go for an octopus or two intertwined.



Hows aboot an octopus wrastling a shark? If you pick a specific image try and find something in black and white that is not too intense with detail, lasers better.
[attachment=21643]


----------



## Mrfish55

Can you w-mail me a scan of that? I will see how much I can clean it up and run a test burn to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mrfish55

I suppose you could E-mail it as well just to make sure I get it!


----------



## WoodLove

Hey Mr Fish, Whats the number of items from the redwood burl at so far? Im sure I under guessed but if a total was posted I must have missed it.


----------



## Mrfish55

WoodLove said:


> Hey Mr Fish, Whats the number of items from the redwood burl at so far? Im sure I under guessed but if a total was posted I must have missed it.



Currently at lucky number 13, more comming up soon.


----------



## WoodLove

thanks..... I guessed whatever amount you end up with.....lolol


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm an idiot, 8 hours of wet sanding in the last three days, not even 1/4 done what I need to and still have to finish polish :dash2::dash2::dash2:
I think I'm going to break it down and do a pair at a time till finished, all at once is killing me, why didn't I just turn a couple bowls and be done with it? Right that's no fun.

As a bonus as its taken so long I will give a special prize to the person who guessed the correct number of *different* items that were created, we Allready have that answer as the different items have been posted, who wants to add it up and tell me the winner? The winner for total something's created will have to wait till the end!


----------



## Mrfish55

WoodLove said:


> thanks..... I guessed whatever amount you end up with.....lolol



And you were so close to the number that I almost thought about maybe making!


----------



## Mike1950

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm an idiot, 8 hours of wet sanding in the last three days, not even 1/4 done what I need to and still have to finish polish :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> I think I'm going to break it down and do a pair at a time till finished, all at once is killing me, why didn't I just turn a couple bowls and be done with it? Right that's no fun.
> 
> As a bonus as its taken so long I will give a special prize to the person who guessed the correct number of *different* items that were created, we Allready have that answer as the different items have been posted, who wants to add it up and tell me the winner? The winner for total something's created will have to wait till the end!



Used to be I could just sand little pieces all day- now I have no choice but to break it up- my fingers get cramps and will not cooperate. Nice boxes and fun thread.


----------



## Mrfish55

My problem is that the remaining somethings (lets call them "boxes") are not really small but lots of surface area, suppose if I wasn't worried about a little F.L.A. in the finish I could call them done, they looked good before but the after is so worth it, also not a big fan of super shiny wood but sometimes thats what it takes for deep figure to really "pop"


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that the remaining somethings (lets call them "boxes") are not really small but lots of surface area, suppose if I wasn't worried about a little F.L.A. in the finish I could call them done, they looked good before but the after is so worth it, also not a big fan of super shiny wood but sometimes thats what it takes for deep figure to really "pop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Most of our work is not shiny because we feel it takes away from the natural luster of the wood. BUT with smaller items and especially burls I like shiny
Click to expand...


If you like shiny then prepare yourself, these are off the hook, I tried flat, semi and gloss but the wood tells me gloss all the way, I have the first one nearly done, so smooth and shiny I can hardly hold onto it and it ain't even been waxed yet.


----------



## Mrfish55

Mrfish55 said:


> As a bonus as its taken so long I will give a special prize to the person who guessed the correct number of *different* items that were created, we Allready have that answer as the different items have been posted, who wants to add it up and tell me the winner? The winner for total something's created will have to wait till the end!



Nobody interested in figuring out a freebee?


----------



## WoodLove

i just totalled it up and came up with 4 based on pics. thats counting all necklaces as 1 type of item, pens as 1 item, boxes as 1, and earrings as 1 item.

If you count the style of boxes separately then that was 2, and 2 for the different pens also. which would be a total of 6. I hope I didnt miss something.


----------



## Mrfish55

WoodLove said:


> i just totalled it up and came up with 4 based on pics. thats counting all necklaces as 1 type of item, pens as 1 item, boxes as 1, and earrings as 1 item.
> 
> If you count the style of boxes separately then that was 2, and 2 for the different pens also. which would be a total of 6. I hope I didnt miss something.



So close
Pens=1
Free form box=2
Angle box=3
Jewelry=4
Boxes you have only seen teaser pics of =5

Yes it makes no sense to count different boxes as separate items but not the pens or jewelry but hey, my thread my rules!:wacko1:


----------



## Mrfish55

Sorry, pics today, final assembly in progress.


----------



## Mrfish55

*FINALLY* I have for your pleasure items #14 and 15, pair of boxes, 4x4" with reversible lids, birdseye yellow cedar on one side, aromatic red cedar on the other, one plain and the other laser engraved koi, rosewood trim. here are some of my token lousy pictures, enjoy.
[attachment=22550]
[attachment=22551]
[attachment=22552]
[attachment=22554]
[attachment=22556]
[attachment=22557]







And by FINALLY I mean finally here are pics not as in FINALLY its over, still more to come!!


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY* I have for your pleasure items #14 and 15, pair of boxes, 4x4" with reversible lids, birdseye yellow cedar on one side, aromatic red cedar on the other, one plain and the other laser engraved koi, rosewood trim. here are some of my token lousy pictures, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> And by FINALLY I mean finally here are pics not as in FINALLY its over, still more to come!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah Those are awesome. I dig the reversible top if it's not to late I would like the Koi on our top :hookup:
> 
> This is sooo exciting
Click to expand...


I will set aside the Koi for you, the other one I will donate to the auction for the site, the winner can have it personalized or take it as is


----------



## WoodLove

Ok, based on your thread, your rules........ tyle of box beung an item..... 12. However, I observed 2 additional box lids which would fall under the single collective item of "box" counting as 1 item, no matter the style. The boxes- 4 freeform, 2 chevron, and 2 square- plus a possible 2 additional lids for more boxes.

this is my second guess........ Im not gonna give up until I guess correctly


----------



## Mrfish55

WoodLove said:


> Ok, based on your thread, your rules........ tyle of box beung an item..... 12. However, I observed 2 additional box lids which would fall under the single collective item of "box" counting as 1 item, no matter the style. The boxes- 4 freeform, 2 chevron, and 2 square- plus a possible 2 additional lids for more boxes.
> 
> this is my second guess........ Im not gonna give up until I guess correctly



See post #142


----------



## ssgmeader

Mrfish55 said:


> *FINALLY* I have for your pleasure items #14 and 15, pair of boxes, 4x4" with reversible lids, birdseye yellow cedar on one side, aromatic red cedar on the other, one plain and the other laser engraved koi, rosewood trim. here are some of my token lousy pictures, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by FINALLY I mean finally here are pics not as in FINALLY its over, still more to come!!



Those are stunning.


----------



## Mrfish55

#16&17 another pair, again with the reversible lid, king wood on one side, paduk on the other, spalted holly trim.
[attachment=22653]
[attachment=22654]
[attachment=22655]


----------



## WoodLove

ok.... now im at 19


----------



## Mrfish55

WoodLove said:


> ok.... now im at 19



So you're hoping there is 2 more items and thats it? What am I supposed to do with the rest?


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Dave your killing me here because I want that one too :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Like that spalted holly do you?
> 
> After seeing these I am going to have to enlarge the box I am stocking for you  Dig deep into the personal stash



Thats why there is 2 of everything, wasn't that the deal? you want the one with the king wood/paduk with spalted holly trim or the one with the king wood/paduk with spalted holly trim?:lolol:


----------



## Mrfish55

[/quote]

Well I dont know now I want to see the rest of them :hookup:
[/quote]

Should see the rest pretty quick, down to polish and assembly now, I think all the machining is done.


----------



## Mrfish55

Mrfish55 said:


> As a bonus as its taken so long I will give a special prize to the person who guessed the correct number of *different* items that were created, we Allready have that answer as the different items have been posted, who wants to add it up and tell me the winner? The winner for total something's created will have to wait till the end!



As per my rules the winner is BarbS with 5
3 different box styles + jewelry + pens=5 items
PM me your mailing address Barb and I will send you something special.


----------



## Mrfish55

Just trying to get the pictures larger, close up of the koi.
[attachment=22755]


----------



## Mrfish55

:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## BarbS

Mrfish55 said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus as its taken so long I will give a special prize to the person who guessed the correct number of *different* items that were created, we Allready have that answer as the different items have been posted, who wants to add it up and tell me the winner? The winner for total something's created will have to wait till the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per my rules the winner is BarbS with 5
> 3 different box styles + jewelry + pens=5 items
> PM me your mailing address Barb and I will send you something special.
Click to expand...


OMGosh! Seriously? I never expected... I Am So Excited; your things are beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## Mrfish55

your package is in the Mail Barb, happy turning.


----------



## BarbS

This is going to be Fun. ;-)


----------



## Mrfish55

Teaser for today, some funked up madrone panels, but Fish you say thats not redwood, why post it here? Stay tuned......................................
[attachment=22934]
[attachment=22935]


----------



## BarbS

Received my package today from Mr. Fish. Two of his Beautiful, and fragrant, Birds-Eye Yellow Cedar pen blanks, and one spalted cyprus that broke right in the center in a punky area, in shipping I assume. I should be able to get two 3" projects out of it, at least one single body pen and a key chain or something else. The Birds-Eye cedar, I think I'll try a Longwood pen in one, and I-don't-know-yet on the other.
Thank you for being so generous, Dave! They truly are treasures. When I get a pen turned, I'll post it for all to see.

[attachment=23219]


----------



## Mrfish55

sorry to see that cypress got broken, not having much luck in the shipping department as late, hope you can still salvage it into something.


----------



## BarbS

Mrfish55 said:


> sorry to see that cypress got broken, not having much luck in the shipping department as late, hope you can still salvage it into something.



I will, don't worry!


----------



## Mrfish55

Sorry, things have been a little crazy, here is #18 another lidded box, no reversible lid on this one, used a piece of funked up madrone burl on top, pics are off, the colour is actually a nice match to the redwood.
[attachment=23405]
[attachment=23406]


----------



## WoodLove

so what's the final count of completed items? I guessed 19 way back ...... did I win? waiting to see the next item you make....... I bet Joe Rebuild is going to love opening the package you send him.....lol


----------



## Mrfish55

Was wondering when this thread would be resurrected, finish is drying on the last remaining pieces and then final polish and assembly, I will wrap this up my next days off. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mrfish55

Sorry for all the delays, finally up to getting back in the shop,I now present #19 and 20, these boxes are a little larger at 5x5, lids are purple heart and some scraps of my birds-eye yellow cedar with blue acrylic panels,question now is have we reached the end? I guess time will tell but this should be enough for Rob to pick his booty,If you PM me a list of what items you would like Rob I will get them in the mail next week, and sorry for all those following this build that came to a snails pace, I should be good to resume my regular lightning pace from here out, Cheers.
[attachment=29115]


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work Dave- You are quite the master of the small box!!


----------

